# Hertz / Lyft Rental Program [Denver]



## Mr. Mxyzptlk (Jul 5, 2016)

So I passed on the '15 Altima & '16 Elantra = chose a black 2015 Jetta SE TSI w/ 30K miles at a total cost of $221 per week - anyone else doing the Hertz / Lyft Program here in Denver? I'm on Week 3... so far, so good


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Why are you paying so much? I did this for almost 2 months while my car was in the shop after an accident. I had the Jetta at first and really enjoyed it but then it was due for service and instead of waiting for them to do the service I switched to the elantra, biggest pile of crap car I've ever driven 

My weekly cost was always $170 (175 but I always went with a full tank, they give u a $5 discount if you do)


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Also what kind of gas milage are u getting on your tsi Jetta? 
I have a tsi passat now and I've seen 45 mpg highway and I'm regularly getting 34 mpg ridesharing. 
My Jetta rental wasn't the tsi but the crappy 2.0 engine that had no power and only got 27 mpg probably because I had to constantly be on the gas to maintain speed lol


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

HOLY CRAP. That's $1000 month for a car that you get no equity out of!

BUY THE CHEAPEST car that qualifies for the service you want to provide, try to save, and buy your next car CASH.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah it's insane I did it for 2 weeks when they changed the requirement to 2011 on Lyft for the PDB when my BMW no longer qualified . My weekly bonus paid for the rental and then I had a good $40 a week savings in gas but I quickly just bought another car with a monthly payment only slightly higher then the Hertz rental , That works on Uber Select as well . Then like I said earlier had it for almost 2 months after I bought my new car and the next day someone ran a red light and hit it. 

But those rental programs are too expensive , you're better off even with crappy credit saving $500 and going to a crappy dealership and buying a 2012 Nissan Versa , I've seen those for as low as $5,500 they get good gas mileage, are reliable , kinda spacious for a small hatch and even at a 21.9% Interest rate on a 4 yar loan would only have a payment of about $170 a MONTH and insurance would probably be well under $100 

My biggest issue with the Hertz rental is that you limit yourself to Lyft only , that means if you get a DIA ride you're chances of getting a return ride are very slim . With Lyft and Uber it's very easy to get return rides . Now you could add your Hertz vehicle to your personal insurance , and then take said hertz vehicle to the Uber office downtown and they will approve it on the uber network. But I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Rent vehicle + metered fare = Taxi business model.

Innovation my eye.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Mr. Mxyzptlk said:


> So I passed on the '15 Altima & '16 Elantra = chose a black 2015 Jetta SE TSI w/ 30K miles at a total cost of $221 per week - anyone else doing the Hertz / Lyft Program here in Denver? I'm on Week 3... so far, so good


Why not get the xchange lease it cheaper then that.


----------

